# We are so thrilled to announce our new stallion



## kaykay (Jun 1, 2008)

For a couple years I have been drooling over this stallion. I cannot believe hes standing in my barn!! This is a dream come true for me and Im still in shock. Thanks to KC, Doc Wempe and my hubby for making my dream come true. Also my friend Heather for driving to kansas with me to get him.

*Wauk A Way Feature Attraction!!*

Heres some pics until I get new ones. Hes a bit on the chubby side but when you see this horse move you are in awe!!


----------



## muffntuf (Jun 1, 2008)

How lovely Kay - Congratulations!


----------



## disneyhorse (Jun 1, 2008)

He is marked so pretty! WOW! Congratulations!

Andrea


----------



## kaykay (Jun 1, 2008)

thanks so much. i am going to try to get new pics later today. He is just the best stallion. so well behaved and has such a great air about him. I am so blessed


----------



## barnbum (Jun 1, 2008)

I am sooooooo happy for you Kay!!















It was fun to share your excitement!!



Thank you.


----------



## kaykay (Jun 1, 2008)

THANK YOU KARLA


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (Jun 1, 2008)

Congrats Kay! He's a beauty!!!! Will you have a foal or two by him next year??


----------



## kaykay (Jun 1, 2008)

He is going to be bred to Patches hopefully tomarrow



Im going to have to buy a couple larger shetlands for him as most of my mares are too small. But no way could I pass him up. im so happyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## OhHorsePee (Jun 1, 2008)

You already know I think he is gorgeous!


----------



## ctinsley (Jun 1, 2008)

Kay, congratulations. I've seen the colors he's put on some of his other foals. Send me an e-mail I may have a mare for you.


----------



## kaykay (Jun 1, 2008)

He also throws that goregous movement to his foals!! we saw a couple daughters down there and they float on air. Cindy I just have to be sure the mares are negative for frame



I will email you!


----------



## hairicane (Jun 1, 2008)

OMG, he is to die for!! I have seen his photo before and just drooled. That is wonderful news. His color is just outrageous and that movement, WOW!!!!


----------



## kaykay (Jun 2, 2008)

heres a pic of him today not so chubby and showing off omg i still cant believe hes here!!!


----------



## PrestigeMiniHorses (Jun 2, 2008)

How cool is he... Hehe I just love his wild coloring...Very nice pony  CONGRATS ON YOUR NEW BOY


----------



## crponies (Jun 2, 2008)

Wow, I can see why you've been drooling over that boy! He's incredible! Congratulations to you!


----------



## Lewella (Jun 6, 2008)

Congrats Kay!


----------



## whitney (Jun 13, 2008)

Holy **it kaykay! We don't want pictures

WE WANT VIDEO WE WANT VIDEO WE WANT VIDEO WE WANT VIDEO WE WANT VIDEO WE WANT VIDEO WE WANT VIDEO WE WANT VIDEO WE WANT VIDEO WE WANT VIDEO WE WANT VIDEO WE WANT VIDEO WE WANT VIDEO WE WANT VIDEO WE WANT VIDEO WE WANT VIDEO WE WANT VIDEO WE WANT VIDEO WE WANT VIDEO WE WANT VIDEO WE WANT VIDEO WE WANT VIDEO WE WANT VIDEO WE WANT VIDEO WE WANT VIDEO WE WANT VIDEO WE WANT VIDEO WE WANT VIDEO WE WANT VIDEO WE WANT VIDEO WE WANT VIDEO WE WANT VIDEO WE WANT VIDEO WE WANT VIDEO WE WANT VIDEO WE WANT VIDEO WE WANT VIDEO WE WANT VIDEO WE WANT VIDEO WE WANT VIDEO WE WANT VIDEO WE WANT VIDEO WE WANT VIDEO WE WANT VIDEO WE WANT VIDEO WE WANT VIDEO WE WANT VIDEO WE WANT VIDEO WE WANT VIDEO WE WANT VIDEO WE WANT VIDEO WE WANT VIDEO WE WANT VIDEO WE WANT VIDEO WE WANT VIDEO WE WANT VIDEO WE WANT VIDEO WE WANT VIDEO WE WANT VIDEO WE WANT VIDEO WE WANT VIDEO WE WANT VIDEO WE WANT VIDEO WE WANT VIDEO WE WANT VIDEO WE WANT VIDEO WE WANT VIDEO WE WANT VIDEO WE WANT VIDEO WE WANT VIDEO WE WANT VIDEO WE WANT VIDEO WE WANT VIDEO WE WANT VIDEO WE WANT VIDEO WE WANT VIDEO WE WANT VIDEO WE WANT VIDEO WE WANT VIDEO WE WANT VIDEO WE WANT VIDEO WE WANT VIDEO WE WANT VIDEO WE WANT VIDEO WE WANT VIDEO WE WANT VIDEO WE WANT VIDEO WE WANT VIDEO WE WANT VIDEO WE WANT VIDEO WE WANT VIDEO WE WANT VIDEO WE WANT VIDEO WE WANT VIDEO WE WANT VIDEO WE WANT VIDEO WE WANT VIDEO WE WANT VIDEO WE WANT VIDEO WE WANT VIDEO WE WANT VIDEO WE WANT VIDEO WE WANT VIDEO WE WANT VIDEO WE WANT VIDEO WE WANT VIDEO WE WANT VIDEO WE WANT VIDEO WE WANT VIDEO WE WANT VIDEO WE WANT VIDEO WE WANT VIDEO


----------



## Keri (Jun 13, 2008)

Wow! Look at that movement!! He's a looker for sure! Hope you get some nice looking babies from him (which I doubt you'd get any duds!). Congrats!!!


----------



## minie812 (Jun 13, 2008)




----------



## kaykay (Jun 16, 2008)

I promise feature videos coming!!! thanks so much guys. hes a dream come true!


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Jun 16, 2008)

WOW! !!!

Congratulations on a fabulous horse!


----------



## uwharrie (Jun 16, 2008)

In One word...

Stunning!


----------



## midnight star stables (Jun 19, 2008)

This boy IS and always has been my favorite Shetland Stallion EVER!

Great Stallion, even though, I already told you a zillion times... CONGRATS Kaykay!!!! He is the best IMO! Can't wait to see him showing and the foals he gives you!


----------



## Connie P (Jul 4, 2008)

This is my very first trip to the Pony Forum Kay and WOWWWEEEE!!! What a gorgeous stallion! Huge Congratulations to you and I wish you all the very best with him.


----------



## kaykay (Jul 7, 2008)

Thank you so much Connie. He is such a joy to be around. Im getting professional pictures done soon so I will post them.


----------

